# Deer / Venison Smoked Ham - Cold Cuts



## glad2hunt (Dec 18, 2006)

I have read many posts on the web for smoking ham: particulary venison hams. I have seen some good recipes that I KNOW would result in a good tasting venison ham, however... I am wanting a 'fast'/'easy' method of smoking a venison ham (20 hours or less smoking time).

My goal: is to have decent- thin sliced *cold cuts*. I had a friend who recently had a ham smoked by a butcher... and I cannot imagine that the butcher spent more than 20 hours smoking his ham.. It was tender, and not too dry.

Can you reply with...
1.) Brine time for a full ham 
2.) let me know if it is a must to debone before smoking (to keep it from tasting rancid etc).
3.) Smoking temperature
4.) Smoking/cooking time..

I am hoping to find someone that replies and states::: I saw the recipes on the web requiring 40-hours of smoke time...and I just smoked for 10 hours after brine soaking overnight etc. And it turned out fine.... anyone out there like this? I just do not want to ruin a good ham, and I do not want to end up with an overdone roast either!

anything else that you can think would be appreciated.


----------



## salmonclubber (Dec 19, 2006)

glad to hunt

lem products has a kit for making deer ham it come with everything you need for making  ham needle for injecting the ham a stocking for holding the ham together and brine and cure i think it cost around $17.00 i tried it a year or so ago and it turned out good it was brined for 5 days and hot smoked 225 degrees for about six hours it turned good but i like deer steaks better so i will not make another deer ham i would like to try a whole pork ham someday done by cold smoking i have been thinking of making a ham out of a elk roast just to see how it turns out anyway hope this helps 
salmonclubber


----------

